# a small amount of karat gold jewelry, parting metals



## artart47 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi my Friends!
I haven't had much time for scrapping with out of town work, the divorce and working on the house. Scrap is piling up. I was approached by a person who was desperate for some quick cash. she offered 22-23grams of 14K jewelry for $75 U.S. ( old rusty scale I had to use at that location)
14grams is pieces without diamonds, I'm processing those now. will remove the stones and do the rest later.
After melting the 14 grams with some old US silver coins in order to bring the gold content down to around 25%, I poured the molten alloy into cold water.
The resulting corn-flaked alloy was placed it a beaker and covered with distilled water. The beaker was heated on a hot plate. 70% nitric acid was added a few mls. at a time. 
The nitric reacts with the silver and copper but not with the gold. Each nitric addition causes the reaction to begin and produces red nitric fumes. ( before attempting to do this, please read about safety. These red fumes are deadly and will kill you. No respirator will protect you from these fumes and the processing must be done under a fume hood or outside with the wind taking the fumes away from you!) When I reach the point where I add a couple mls. of nitric and it no longer produces a reaction and red fumes it means that all of the silver, copper and other unwanted metals have been dissolved and are now in the solution. The remaining solids should be relatively pure gold sponge. Ready to be refined.


----------



## artart47 (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't know how I got three copies of the one picture. I can't figure out how to remove the duplicates.

Fixed FrugalRefiner


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 5, 2016)

Excellent start!



artart47 said:


> I don't know how I got three copies of the one picture. I can't figure out how to remove the duplicates.


If you're posting on a computer, do a browser-based text search (CTRL-F on a PC) for "*[img*". There will be an img tag at the beginning of each pic.


----------



## artart47 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Up cyclist!
Thanks for your reply. I put this up so that if a new member needs a little help parting the metals. But, I have a hell of a time trying to figure out how to do stuff on my laptop. I just don't understand how all this works. Even trying to turn the pics 90degrees. Getting the picture emailed to myself, getting it out of email and into my computer and then to my post... Just start to figure out a few thing, then windows changes, GRF changes or I get a new laptop and everything is different... Half the time, I just get frustrated and never complete the post. Thanks for the tip but I have no idea what it means.
Art.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 5, 2016)

How do you feel about giving her only 14% of the value?


----------



## artart47 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi!
I was asked how I feel about paying her 14% of the value!
A large part of racine and Milwaukee are like down town Detroit. The streets are crawling with morons, druggies, hooking baby mamas, lottery-scratch off addicts. People are constantly trying to bum money, giving you a con and wanting to sell you everything. they all have a con, a story of where they got and why I gotta sell The speedway gas/mini marts, Denney's restaurant and many other places have to have armed security. The woman wants $75 for this jewelry, you check it out quickly and give her $75! 95% chance she wants the $75 now because she's "jonesing" some booze, weed, some scratch offs or to hit the video poker machine. You look at it quick and buy it! If you take too long, she's gonna start asking other people if they want to buy the jewelry. If they pull out $60 she'd probably take it and go.
The answer to the question? I feel ok about it! I was in the right place at the right time and this time all of it turned out to be real. Chance you take.
I've dealt with some member of our forum and no one can say I tried to low-ball anyone. I've turned down offering because what I could with come up would have been an insult. I've bought a lot of gold from people out in public. No I can't pay top dollar and am less than the "cash for gold" guys, But when dealing with the average people I all way's deal fairly with them! 
Art.


----------



## nickton (Apr 30, 2018)

Perhaps you got the old five finger discount. That happens too. 
Sounds like Racine has gone the way of many areas in the u.s.a. I hear it used to be the electric motor manufacturing capitol of the world. I live in Vallejo California and it's probably similar: Lots of directionless people with their pants falling down, or aged baby boomers escaping from high home prices of the city. I like it here though because of the diversity and sense of community.


----------

